# Help?! Cockrel severely ill



## Benyusuf (Aug 27, 2013)

5 years old Poland.
He keeps having fits and he cannot hold his head up. It's floppy and to one side but not broken. The fits are regular maybe three or four times a day. At the minute, he won't eat or drink. Help?!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Sounds like the symptoms of botulism.... AKA "limberneck"

http://www.merckmanuals.com/vet/pou...view_of_botulism_in_poultry.html?qt=&sc=&alt=


----------

